# Western critique please!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This is basically the first time riding Sky western.. and I haven't been in a western saddle in many many years so what I'm looking for is every and all critique.

We only stay at a walk in the photos.





































Thank you


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sure can see the English in you!
Those photos show how big Sky is. you look good to me, though maybe you need to relax your back a little; there's a bit of roll in your lower back, like a jumper sometimes has. should be more straight upright, and relax your legs and let them hang down more. more relaxation, [email protected] hurry up! relax, I said! darn it all, relax! (did that help?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay  Next time I shall relax more! Thank you! 

How does he look? The reins themselves are quite short for HIM.. so I may have to get him longer split reins..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your stirrups are too short for a western saddle. They need to be lengthened 2-3 holes is my guess. Lower leg more forward, heels down. And sit up straighter and more on your...butt cheeks/back pockets...as opposed to your pubic bone.

I just LOVE Sky! And im so happy to see you two back together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with CLaPorte432 your stirrups are way too short and you need to sit back on your pockets but other than that you look good!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, awesome! I knew I was riding too forward.. I just was so confused about how it felt in relation to an english saddle haha! I will make sure to lengthen my stirrups more and sit on my pockets.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay, awesome! I knew I was riding too forward.. I just was so confused about how it felt in relation to an english saddle haha! I will make sure to lengthen my stirrups more and sit on my pockets.


I was gonna say that it looks like you're trying to ride English in a western saddle. Lol. Sky looks great and so relaxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was gonna say that it looks like you're trying to ride English in a western saddle. Lol. Sky looks great and so relaxed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I took a video.. it cut out before the funniest part but I said:

"Well that was fun.. now how the he** do I get out of this thing?!"

:lol: Dismounting with a horn and the high cantle is so confusing!

I'll post the video when I get home


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with letting your stirrups out just a tad. Just enough to let your fenders hang straight down and that will also help get that big arch out of your lower back so you can move a little free-er(sp?) through your lower back and hips.

What you are doing will determine your stirrup length some. I change mine between all day riding(longer) or corral work, colt starting or training.(maybe a hole or two shorter) I actually like that your stirrups were a tad short rather than too long. Some think that riding western=long stirrups. I see that they stand on their toes and shove themselves against the cantle to stay in the saddle and in turn makes for a hard hand.
Personally I think your English background makes for a great base for riding western!
Good job and I am glad you made it to the states to see Sky!(or maybe you had him shipped NZ???)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I majorly like Cowchick's post!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I agree with letting your stirrups out just a tad. Just enough to let your fenders hang straight down and that will also help get that big arch out of your lower back so you can move a little free-er(sp?) through your lower back and hips.
> 
> What you are doing will determine your stirrup length some. I change mine between all day riding(longer) or corral work, colt starting or training.(maybe a hole or two shorter) I actually like that your stirrups were a tad short rather than too long. Some think that riding western=long stirrups. I see that they stand on their toes and shove themselves against the cantle to stay in the saddle and in turn makes for a hard hand.
> Personally I think your English background makes for a great base for riding western!
> Good job and I am glad you made it to the states to see Sky!(or maybe you had him shipped NZ???)


Thank you so much for the comments! I am understanding western a LOT better now!  

I wish I had him shipped to NZ! I was definitely in the states for too short a time.. will aim to spend more time there next go around! At least I got a little try at western


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I majorly like Cowchick's post!!!



LOL, I really do envy those that had a good English background, they seem to have great seats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, I really do envy those that had a good English background, they seem to have great seats!


 No need to envy. I bet you have a good seat too!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Always a work in progress!
I am glad you got to see your "pony", he looks well taken care of! Next trip you will be posting pics of you cutting on him right?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is an excellent example of why I say cross training is such a good thing. For both horse and rider!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I hope!!! I think he'd love playing with cows 

~~

Thanks Sorrelhorse. Doesn't he look like he's completely comfortable with this newish concept?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's interesting to see really, how little horses will often care about the saddle on their back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BTW I didn't have cowboy boots and riding in my paddock boots was so weird... so I went with some sort of winter boot. I felt safe though, and they didn't get stuck.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> No need to envy. I bet you have a good seat too!


Lots of cowgirls have good 'seats'! :twisted:

Although if I notice, my wife hits me...:?

Seriously, it looks to me like the saddle was too small. I know some folks like a smaller saddle. A rancher friend who was my college room mate many years ago came down last weekend to drop off a deaf Border Collie puppy. He's about my size...5'8"-ish and around 175-180. He said he rode in a 14 inch seat for years :shock: :shock:, until the saddle wore out and he bought a new one.

He somehow managed to have 4 kids anyways, so I guess it worked somehow.:wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! ^^^ Oh, BSMS, you never fail to entertain!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

On a side note, I found an old picture.
I think Selena and Sky could play "swapping saddles" :lol:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think if you lengthen your stirrups a bit, you'll sit more comfortably, and reigns won't seem so short.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

A couple of things that might help with your seat:
* Sit in the saddle and without moving your head or shoulders, peek down at your knee. You should be able to see the tip of your toe. 
* If you do this with your feet out of the stirrups, you can now adjust the stirrup length. The bottom of the stirrup should come to about your ankle bone.
With everything adjusted, now as you ride periodically peek down and make sure you can see the tip of your boot just past your knee. Heels down, legs softly around the horse and you're set!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Phly No the reins really are short.... look at the pictures.. barely 4 inches left to where I had my hand. There should be more slack, no?

~~

Thank you everyone for your advice! I can't wait till my next visit with him (another year or more :-/) to give it another go!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's that video. You can see I'm a little confused with the whole...thing lol.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Your stirrups need to be longer. When you stand straight up, you should be able to fit your hand under you(straight up, on it's side, like shaking a hand maybe?), and be balanced. This means your legs will be long sitting down. Great job!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol Sky, I think you are crazy for thinking those are short...I'm a barrel racer, our reins don't even reach the saddle horn. :lol: To me, if they aren't split reins, they need to be short otherwise they feel weird. The reins you have would be WAY too long for my taste.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Lol Sky, I think you are crazy for thinking those are short...I'm a barrel racer, our reins don't even reach the saddle horn. :lol: To me, if they aren't split reins, they need to be short otherwise they feel weird. The reins you have would be WAY too long for my taste.


Haha isn't that funny?? I guess I'm just used to how long English reins are and usually horses on trail rides had super long reins too :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow, either Sky is ridiculously long necked or those reins were only 6' long. Myself, I prefer 8 feet, just so I have plenty of slack.

You look pretty darn good for the first time doing it. Like everyone else said, let the stirrups out a hole or 2 and RELAX! Let your leg come forward just a bit and let that heel drop. Straighten out that back and relax those hips and you'll be perfect.

That saddle would be just a touch too small for my taste, but like BSMS said, some folks like a smaller saddle. If you were feeling a bit squished in that one, you could likely go 1/2 to an inch bigger and still be in really good shape.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Holy cow, either Sky is ridiculously long necked or those reins were only 6' long. Myself, I prefer 8 feet, just so I have plenty of slack.


I think we'll go with 6' reins.. cause his neck is average size for his height/build..

Thank you  Yeah I was really unsure of what to do. Before she began to film I kept asking "How am I supposed to sit?" and "Is this right?" every 5 strides lol...

And don't get me started on neck reining.. that was confusing too. Luckily Sky is still learning so I used the "direct rein but lay one rein on his neck" technique that my friend explained 10 seconds before I got on.. 

Phew.. lol. One day I'll learn to relax once it starts clicking for me


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, next time you're in the US, come and visit me. We'll spend some time out "ridin the ranges" so to speak and, if you come in the summer, you could get some cattle work done too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Well, next time you're in the US, come and visit me. We'll spend some time out "ridin the ranges" so to speak and, if you come in the summer, you could get some cattle work done too.


 Thank you Jen!!! That put the biggest smile on my face!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Like the video. Sky looks so chilled he looks like he's in slow motion at times. He's in nice shape. Good for you two. I practise both disciplines myself cause I think it's great to learn new things all around.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't read the rest of the posts yet, but I disagree with sitting back on your pockets more. The problem is not your seat, but your stirrup length because your leg has shrunk up through your near. Drop the stirrups two holes and stretch your legs down and underneath you. That will change everything!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome  I'm glad it was only the length. I'm sure it would have been much more comfy had I lengthened them lol


----------

